# Tony Montana vs. Hotel Moscow



## Bender (Sep 7, 2009)

Scarface

Tony Montana




VS.

Black Lagoon

Hotel Moscow



Battleground: Tony's mansion 

*Rules*
-Tony has 2 days of prep time
-Hotel Moscow knows nothing about their target
-Tony has access to all of his weapons
-Along with his men Sosa also assist him in this fight 

In one big royal rumble to the death who wins? 

In a fight to the death


----------



## Kurou (Sep 7, 2009)

the entire hotel moscow? so your putting and entire army of elite soldiers vs thugs with guns? o_O


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 7, 2009)

Lol Tony's crew could barely deal with Alejandro Sosa's little goons. Hotel Moscow are all trained soldiers, and she even has a more elite group than the regular grunts. I remember them having a pretty good sniper, during the little run in with the twins. Them taking down a Yakuza family in next to no time.


----------



## Hagen (Sep 7, 2009)

Hotel Moscow doesnt have a chance against Tony's badassery


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Gy-Cq75BWY[/YOUTUBE]

No matter how many soldiers you have or how many bullets you shoot at him. 

Tony wont go down 

shotguns from behind are his only weakness, nothing else will work. 

do they have shotguns and sneaky people? in that case, HM could pull a win

they will lose like 80% of their people however


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 7, 2009)

Locard said:


> Hotel Moscow doesnt have a chance against Tony's badassery
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Gy-Cq75BWY[/YOUTUBE]
> ...


Actually if Tony would have thought a little... I mean did he ever wonder how the guy got up there?


----------



## Hagen (Sep 7, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> Actually if Tony would have thought a little... I mean did he ever wonder how the guy got up there?


he was too busy trashing hordes of heavily armed thugs to notice it

plus that guy was The Skull, Sosa's top hitman and security boss. 

That's how badass Tony is, an army is not enough to stop him, you need a  top assassin sneaking up on him from behind


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 7, 2009)

Well lets see.... Its a 10 foot drop from the balcony. One can only jump so high. He even threw the guy off the balcony then shot him, like he couldn't find the time to look to see how he got up there. He was pretty coked out tho, he wasn't really thinking straight.


----------



## Hagen (Sep 7, 2009)

we must give props to the Skull's assassination skills anyway, remember how he killed Nick the pig too with a shot in the back of the head. He was standing right behind him like with Tony and the fat guy never saw it coming either


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 7, 2009)

^-:Hotel Moscow...who the fuck are they..?



-:Tony ,they are the one who stole ur money back there








^WHATTTTTT???!










(after the rape)





^:-God...what a bunch of noobs....,these days they are so many...


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 7, 2009)

Locard said:


> we must give props to the Skull's assassination skills anyway, remember how he killed Nick the pig too with a shot in the back of the head. He was standing right behind him like with Tony and the fat guy never saw it coming either





I remember I yelled "O shit!" out loud before the fat guy got owned.


----------

